# A fix for the Shimano Freewheel clunking noises



## keesue (Nov 11, 2004)

85-140wt gear oil. I laid the wheel flat, liberally dribbled some on the freewheel and let it seep in. I did this twice and the freewheel is dead silent now. I got the idea from LBS who wanted to use a grease injector made for the old reginas. He indicated that it would slow the wheel down due to the viscosity of the grease. I thought about it and reasoned that gear oil would be heavier than the oil I had previously used which quieted it down but did not eliminate it but lighter than the grease. The gear oil did the trick! The wheel spins on the rack forever and most importantly that annoying clunking noise is gone. It is silent!

Hope this helps...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Thanks,.... I dump mine in a bucket of 10W30...It works for a while...


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Mine's an ACS but they clunk also. I laid it on its side and over the course of a day at the shop kept pouring Phil Wood Tenacious anyplace it would seep in. Not perfect but it is a lot quieter.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Does any of this ever cause the prawls to gum up and slip? 

I've had to take back a couple ACS after they slipped. My 17 tooth that's been a trooper for years makes a little noise but has never slipped.


----------



## keesue (Nov 11, 2004)

See below (double posted)


----------



## keesue (Nov 11, 2004)

My freewheel was brand new. I just purchased a Torelli SS/FG. The first gear was a Shimano 18T. It made noise so I swapped it out for a brand new Shimano 17T to get a 73 gear inch which was stock for the bike anyway. It made noise. So, I researched the forums of the various cycling sites and gleaned that the Shimano's were prone to this noise with the ACS less so. Having said this, I tried some synthetic lubricating oil, car hinges and linkages, of the viscosity of @ 30wt. It quited things down but the clunking was still there. Disconcerting to say the least. :mad2:  

My LBS from whom I purchased the bike has Phil Wood oil as well as a Phil Wood grease gun for the old Reginas. He was going to grease it given the fact that the oil I used was farily close to the Phil Wood oil. I thought about it and reasoned that if gear oil is good for differentials it should be good for the freewheel; and, it was in between the vicosity of the two. (The downside to the grease was 'slowing down the wheel' which he experienced with the old Reginas).

I put about 35 miles on the bike in the last couple of days and things are nice and quiet. I took a quick spin late last night and stealth was the word! In coast mode, there is no pawl tick! No clunking when peddling! Of course, when I get up enough nerve and flip it to fixed, this becomes a moot point; but, I like having the option. The knees like it too. :aureola: 

I know this answer is a bit much, but I also know this issue is probably as frustrating for others as it was for me. I was appreciative of the 'search' function on all the forum which provided the input I needed to understand the problem so I thought I'd return the favor. Viscosity, baby!!! Heh. :thumbsup:  

It's all good now. I trued up the wheels, oiled the spoke intersections to eliminate the dreaded creak and stealth mode is on. Torelli did a good job with the bike. Machined-in axel stops, steel frame, Torelli hubs which spin forever and a good BB which also spins forever. The only knit is the crankset. I could use a bit more bling. The chainring is kinda cool though....

Thanks for listening.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

I guess if I had a bunch of bikes with freewheels I'd look into these fixes, but as I only have two, the investment in White Industries' freewheels has been well worth it. Expensive, yes, but they just work and work and work.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm waiting for my White Industries from the MBR deal.....Hopefully it will come soon...


----------



## keesue (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm most likely going to order one too. I was just happy to find this fix in the interim and/or for not spending the money on the Eno. In the end, the Eno is better built. Given the bike has good hubs and bearings in the BB, the Shimano is the weak link in the chain.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

keesue - post pics if you can.

I was checking out the Torelli track/fixed frame from their catalog and it looked really sweet.

Torelli is a great outfit. Sticking to their guns with Italian made stuff!


----------



## keesue (Nov 11, 2004)

Rgr that. I'll break out da camera. Standby.... I actually love this machine.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

My only experience is with Shimano Single Speed Freewheels. I have 17T and 18T.
When they were new, I removed the Cover Plate using an old bottom bracket adjustable cup Pin Tool.
The Plate comes off CLOCKWISE. I screw the Freewheel onto an old rear Hub that is held in a vise.
After removing the Plate, I liberally coat the balls with Phil Tenacious Oil.
I grease the threads of the Plate to make future removal easier.
Screw the Plate back down snuggly and remove Freewheel from the Hub using Park FR-6 Single Freewheel Removal Tool.
The Freewheel spins smoothly and quietly.
If it starts to get a little noisy with time/usage, I again remove the Plate, flush with Mineral Spirits or Brake Parts Cleaner, let it drain overnight, re-apply the Phil Tenacious.
Only do this maybe once a year, but my Shimano Freewheels run smoothly and quietly.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> I'm waiting for my White Industries from the MBR deal.....Hopefully it will come soon...


PM me if it ever does!

I got a 17t ACS and I like it... except that it was crunchy straight out of the box. I'd like to replace it with something quality that I can use for many years.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Andrea138 said:


> PM me if it ever does!
> 
> I got a 17t ACS and I like it... except that it was crunchy straight out of the box. I'd like to replace it with something quality that I can use for many years.




apparently he ran out of some stuff, but shipped this week... if you're even thinking about it, just get one. you won't find a cheaper price (new) and it will outlast many ACS. if you don't like it you can prob sell it for at least as much as you paid. 

disregard above if you prefer $20 Aheadsets over Chris Kings


----------



## keesue (Nov 11, 2004)

keesue said:


> Rgr that. I'll break out da camera. Standby.... I actually love this machine.


Finally figured out how to do this.


----------



## keesue (Nov 11, 2004)

jmlapoint said:


> My only experience is with Shimano Single Speed Freewheels. I have 17T and 18T.
> When they were new, I removed the Cover Plate using an old bottom bracket adjustable cup Pin Tool.
> The Plate comes off CLOCKWISE. I screw the Freewheel onto an old rear Hub that is held in a vise.
> After removing the Plate, I liberally coat the balls with Phil Tenacious Oil.
> ...


Thanks for this. I finally ended up using a Phil Wood grease injector made for the Regina freewheels. It shut it up nicely. It is 95% quieter than before. It too is a 17T.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I'll stick with White freewheels.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

jmlapoint said:


> I liberally coat the balls with Phil Tenacious Oil.


I tried that once but the wife didn't care for the taste.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

keesue said:


> Finally figured out how to do this.
> 
> <a href="https://s479.photobucket.com/albums/rr151/keesue55/?action=view&current=100_0630.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i479.photobucket.com/albums/rr151/keesue55/100_0630.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


keesue:
Your TORELLI SS/FG looks TERRIFIC!
I love the brown saddle, bag, and tape.
Thanks for sharing a pic.:thumbsup: 
John


----------



## keesue (Nov 11, 2004)

BianchiJoe said:


> I tried that once but the wife didn't care for the taste.


Too damn funny!


----------



## keesue (Nov 11, 2004)

jmlapoint said:


> keesue:
> Your TORELLI SS/FG looks TERRIFIC!
> I love the brown saddle, bag, and tape.
> Thanks for sharing a pic.:thumbsup:
> John


Thanks, John. I love the bike. It's a blast to ride and very stable.


----------

